# ESXP women and gold digging



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'd like to find a man who'd like to pan for gold with me. It would be a great adventure. That's as "gold digging" as I get.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I'm an ESFP guy and I would totally fucking gold dig.

Like to be completely honest I'm not even ashamed I don't give a gosh darn hoot. As long as my partner is bearable and not like abusive and consistently irritating and easily manipulated I'm all good.


----------



## jade0508

find yourself


----------

